# Working out first thing in the morning.



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

So due to a change in circumstances, I am making the shift from training at a gym in the afternoon, to training at home first thing in the morning. I have a few questions:

*Firstly*: is it wise to eat breakfast before or after? Ideally I aim to start half hour after waking up. I could eat breakfast in this time, or is it better to maybe have a coffee and eat breakfast afterwards?

*Secondly*: Currently I am using a upper/lower split four days a week., however I am thinking of changing to a push/pull routine. I have the weekdays to play with, the weekends are not a time where I could get a consistent routine in place, so ideally I want to stick to week days. Will 5 days on and 2 days off be pushing it in terms of volume in peoples experience?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated. :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ALWAYS worked out first thing upon waking and its never made any difference in what ever goal im shooting for

after so many years working out in the AM i now prefer it even if i have a day off i get up n go

my advice is grab a weight gainer, nothing fancy, my protein impact weight gainer is my favorite as its just blended oats and whey, i knock back 70-100g of that in a pint of water, chase that down with another pint of water then out the door to train


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

It has always been on my mind that I feel much better in the morning, and would be in a better mindset than after work. It hasn't been practical up until now, so I am looking forward to it.

Right, that sounds good. Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I PREFER training first thing in the morning. I have coffee when I first get up and start training about 30 minutes later. I have some EAAs when I start my warm up. I train for around an hour, have a shower and then have breakfast.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Training in the morning was also a big change for me last year as always trained pm, prefer it now 0 difference in overall outcome.


Wake up consume large amount of porridge honey and blueberries down pint of water and vit c.

Half hour later drive to gym consuming pre wo

Train with same intensity always trained with..

Once its done its done have all day to eat as much as humanly possible..


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

JB91 said:


> So due to a change in circumstances, I am making the shift from training at a gym in the afternoon, to training at home first thing in the morning. I have a few questions:


 Congratulations on having a top attitude, that is healthy enough to recognise that a change of circumstances requires one to make way for those changes to take place effectively.



JB91 said:


> *Firstly*: is it wise to eat breakfast before or after? Ideally I aim to start half hour after waking up. I could eat breakfast in this time, or is it better to maybe have a coffee and eat breakfast afterwards?


 Personally, I do not (and never have) relied on caffeine to wake my nervous system up prior to a workout. The mere fact that one asks (or his body/brain/nervous system) asks for a "lift me up" type of a product, is evidence that there's an underlying adrenal fatigue problem. Not knocking the ones who like to indulge, that is their business, but one always needs to ask one's self, as for the reason behind a "need" for an exogenous boost of sort. I have said before, I trained twice a day 8x/week, without drinking or eating anything with caffeine. Never heard of the word nutrition and/or diet either back in those days. I'm writing this simply to make you think outside of the box, as I do not subscribe to following anything and/or anyone blindly. So please, be your own boss here, and do what is right by you, and not what I or someone else tells you to do, even though what we say does in fact work, as caffeine has been proven on many levels to do its job well with one's nervous system.

The second point I see in your "Firstly" remark, is that some people do not mind that feeling of having some food inside their tummy prior to training, or even during (say) a match of tennis, as you see some top tennis players do at times when they have a banana for example. I for one, do not see the logic behind the ingestion of a solid matter/food. Food does not get digested all by itself no. It requires energy and it demands a certain amount of blood supply to the area that is the digestive system. So from that point of view, I would not *eat* prior to doing some demanding physical work, After all, eating *robs* your muscles of energy (immediately or very shortly after ingesting the food)..., energy that is very much needed when you lift some weights.

Lemon juice (of 1 lemon), in a glass of water, with 1/2 a teaspoon of Himalayan salt added. That would be my preference for breaking the nightly fast. After that, if you wish to have another drink, my ("my" here is mine, so see what works for you)..., my second drink prior and during the workout is white tea. Sure it has some level of caffeine, however unlike coffee, it's caffeine that has been balanced with other chemicals that not only prevent the jitters (an indication of overstimulation and an adrenal hit), but it also has chemicals that add to one's mental focus during the workout.

Post workout..., well that's another topic isn't it!



JB91 said:


> *Secondly*: Currently I am using a upper/lower split four days a week., however I am thinking of changing to a push/pull routine. I have the weekdays to play with, the weekends are not a time where I could get a consistent routine in place, so ideally I want to stick to week days. Will 5 days on and 2 days off be pushing it in terms of volume in peoples experience?


 I will repeat what I've emphasised on the forum before, as you have mentioned the word "volume". Sir, it is *not *about volume, but rather, volume of *work. *Some members thought I was writing in a cryptic style when I used the term *effort, *but I assure you, for at the end of the day, it's the way you apply yourself in your workouts (day in day out), that would ultimately turn you into the Champion that you aspire to be one day. Upper/lower split ...push/pull routine. Do whatever you can do, whatever your time and lifestyle allows you to do, but whatever you decide to do, do it with effort in mind, that's all I'm saying. To make it even clearer (lest I be accused of being cryptic yet again)..., irrespective whether you're doing a set of 5 or a set of 25, you need to make sure that you're honest about the work/effort/performance that you've put in in order to get the maximum out of that set, or that exercise, be that exercise a hellish back squat one, or an even more hellish and excruciatingly painful set of leg extensions. Effort is key, that's all I'm saying to you JB.

As far as the factor of "pushing it" is concerned..., you've got nothing to worry about if your recovery is a degree above your volume of work, as that's the only way you'll adapt and move up to yet a higher level. Only you (and your performance and progress) would be able to indicate precisely whether you need to back off a bit, or rest/sleep/eat some more, or leave all as is.

It won't hurt to have a read of the article below when you have 5 minutes:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/298416-overtraining-or-under-recovering/?do=embed

All power to you Champ.

Fadi.


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Cheers for the responses lads. Very reassuring, and I only think to myself why I haven't made the change sooner.

Great reading Fadi, thanks for that. I will have a read of your article when I get a chance. I start Monday, everything is in place now, so I will do the week and then readjust anything if it needs tampering.


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Just finished my third morning. I am able to push myself that bit harder in the morning, but I didn't expect quite how much I would be lagging for the rest of the day! I'm used to coming home and sitting on the sofa!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JB91 said:


> Just finished my third morning. I am able to push myself that bit harder in the morning, but I didn't expect quite how much I would be lagging for the rest of the day! I'm used to coming home and sitting on the sofa!!


 Not sure how you structure your diet but more calories post-workout and at lunch rather than in your evening meal may help a bit?

What I like about morning training is it isn't adversely affected if I have a long or stressful day at work like evening training used to be.


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not sure how you structure your diet but more calories post-workout and at lunch rather than in your evening meal may help a bit?
> 
> What I like about morning training is it isn't adversely affected if I have a long or stressful day at work like evening training used to be.


 Yeah, I have started that as of this morning, and going to have more carbs at lunch. I feel much better today so far.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

As said above morning training becomes routine, I just get up and go training 5 sometimes 6 days a week if I work on Saturday morning. As said above if you've had a s**t day it's quite easy to blow it out where as morning you're done and it's out the way

i am tired by the end of the day though but I'm on little cals ATM as I'm trying to lose the 10 1/2lbs I put on in 8 days on holiday lol.

You will get used to it though mate, I don't think I'd ever go back to training in the evening


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

No definitely don't see myself going back to evenings, as you say you have a s**t day and its all too tempting just to go straight home and forget about it.

I'm also on a cut, and I am trying to cut down my caffeine.. Otherwise I would probably feel a bit more energetic the rest of the day.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JB91 said:


> No definitely don't see myself going back to evenings, as you say you have a s**t day and its all too tempting just to go straight home and forget about it.
> 
> I'm also on a cut, and I am trying to cut down my caffeine.. Otherwise I would probably feel a bit more energetic the rest of the day.


 My reason for morning training was seeing the kids, although atm I'm working until 7 most nights as it's manic here. Mrs ain't happy but it's not for much longer hopefully

f**k caffeine is what gets me through on low cals (what I'm on ATM)

i have a coffee, eggs and a crumpet with Nutella before I leave. Oh ATM I'm also having a super t5 sphinx pre workout too

come about 3-4pm I'm f**ked so have another large coffee to get me through to dinner. I'm not having carbs only veg Monday to Friday after lunch so a large coffee really helps. Why would you wanna cut out the caffeine?


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> My reason for morning training was seeing the kids, although atm I'm working until 7 most nights as it's manic here. Mrs ain't happy but it's not for much longer hopefully
> 
> f**k caffeine is what gets me through on low cals (what I'm on ATM)
> 
> ...


 Haha, yeah I know what you mean mate. Not trying to cut it out completely, for a few years I had been drinking energy drinks religiously every day. It wasn't until my missus mentioned it recently, and I said I would stop, that I realised just how much I need them! I have a coffee with my breakfast, and usually a can of Coke Zero in the afternoon. But drinking a litre of monster a day is not something I want to keep up!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JB91 said:


> Haha, yeah I know what you mean mate. Not trying to cut it out completely, for a few years I had been drinking energy drinks religiously every day. It wasn't until my missus mentioned it recently, and I said I would stop, that I realised just how much I need them! I have a coffee with my breakfast, and usually a can of Coke Zero in the afternoon. But drinking a litre of monster a day is not something I want to keep up!


 Fair enough mate, needs must though especially when on low carbs lol


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Fair enough mate, needs must though especially when on low carbs lol


 I agree. Especially on those long days. I'm shattered coming home at 5 let alone 7 like you said.

Is a preworkout something you have all the time? Or is just when on low carbs?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JB91 said:


> I agree. Especially on those long days. I'm shattered coming home at 5 let alone 7 like you said.
> 
> Is a preworkout something you have all the time? Or is just when on low carbs?


 I meant coffee pre but I am using a pre ATM. I use for a while then have a break as my body gets used to it and it doesn't have the same effect or I change to something else.

Thing with pres is some you'll crash after which isn't a nice feeling!


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> I meant coffee pre but I am using a pre ATM. I use for a while then have a break as my body gets used to it and it doesn't have the same effect or I change to something else.
> 
> Thing with pres is some you'll crash after which isn't a nice feeling!


 Yeah there is that to it! Swings and roundabouts I suppose.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bear in mind very low carbs is never essential. Different approaches suit different people better, in terms of how people feel, gym performance and even which is best for pure fat loss.

Not telling anyone what to do, just making the point that caffeine/stimulants aren't the only option for anyone struggling.


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Bear in mind very low carbs is never essential. Different approaches suit different people better, in terms of how people feel, gym performance and even which is best for pure fat loss.
> 
> Not telling anyone what to do, just making the point that caffeine/stimulants aren't the only option for anyone struggling.


 Added a bowl of porridge with some berries in as well as my usual scrambled egg breakfast, since last week, and actually so far it has made a difference. Either that, or the initial "shock to the system" has worn off!

Rather than flagging in the afternoon, and then waking up in the evening, I feel more tired around 9-10 which is quite nice.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just posted something similar in another thread as it happens, but... eating a pastie then going straight to the gym works well for me, as unorthodox and not recommendable as that sounds. I don't do it too often as I don't want to get into the habit of eating pasties all the time, most of the time I eat a bowl of rice with some mayo on it. Having some fats with my carbs tends to help my endurance.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I switched to morning training around a year ago and have never looked back. It's pretty hard to get into the routine but once you have that nailed it just becomes second nature. I personally don't eat before my workout because i don't like the feeling of having something in my stomach when i train. I have a pint of water when i wake up then a pre-workout when im driving to the gym. Once i finish i have a fairly decent sized breakfast, medium sized lunch and a s**t load of coffee to get me through the day! Like someone mentioned above if you go in the mornings then your session is out the way and it doesnt interfere with your personal life, if you leave workouts till pm then you may miss sessions due to having a s**t day or the misses moaning because your spending to much time out the house so morning sessions for me are a win win! Good luck with the switch


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For me I can handle an early morning cardio workout just fine, but resistance training not at all unless something easy going like arms only. Performance and immediate (the 3-4 hours that follow the workout) post-session recovery are way worse for me if I train before around11am. Do a legs session in the a.m. and I'll typically be nauseous and just want to sleep for hours and most likely have a headache by mid afternoon - do the same session at 2pm and I'll be totally recovered within twenty minutes. Basically an early session messes up my ability to do anything useful for the first half of the day, whereas a later session has no effect once done and dusted.

Several times in my life morning training has been the most convenient time to fit it in and I've tried so many different nutritional protocols around it to try and make it work but to no avail. A protein shake 30 mins or so pre workout definitely helps more than anything else, as does a small feed of carbs an hour or so before sleep the night before. For me personally though it doesn't match up to my best mid-day or early evening training protocol.

As for what the studies say, generally later day training is recommended for effects on performance due to evidence from studies in several sports and exercise activities, especially those at higher workloads and relative intensities. The trend for improved performance relative to time of day is relatively linear, with performance getting better as the day goes on right up until the late p.m. hours.

Studies also fairly consistently find more favorable hormonal profiles - early a.m. training results in higher 24 hour cortisol output and, despite more of a testosterone spike immediately post exercise compared to later day training, a slightly lower total 24 hour testosterone level and a higher cortisol/testosterone ratio. There doesn't appear to be any difference for 24 hour growth hormone secretion.

That said though the effects are not enormous to say that a.m. training is clearly detrimental, and one thing none of the studies I've seen have investigated is whether long term a.m. training might result in some kind of adaptation that ameliorates the issues observed in short term studies.

I'd say that a.m. training for people who enjoy it, don't feel crappy doing it like I do, and find it convenient might well make it a better choice that outweighs the relatively modest physiological benefits for training later anyway, especially if early training leads to better training consistency.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

swole troll said:


> ALWAYS worked out first thing upon waking and its never made any difference in what ever goal im shooting for
> 
> after so many years working out in the AM i now prefer it even if i have a day off i get up n go
> 
> my advice is grab a weight gainer, nothing fancy, my protein impact weight gainer is my favorite as its just blended oats and whey, i knock back 70-100g of that in a pint of water, chase that down with another pint of water then out the door to train


I trained at 6am most days for 5 Years now, feel I perform much better too, only issue is you have to go through a vigorous warm up especially if doing Squats or Deadlifts, a simple 5 minute Jog is not enough, need to really get the Blood pumping and lots of Dynamic stretching.


----------

